# What’s up with Kodi?



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

My posts have focused on the Ducky and the rest of the litter for the last few months, for good reason. But in the background, I have been struggling with the health of my old man. I think everyone knows that I have gone to tremendous lengths over the last year to rehab Kodi after his shoulder injury. Over the winter, it looked like he was back! He was enjoying training, he was bouncy, happy, and I was looking forward to being able to compete with him again when things opened up again from Covid. I was crossing my fingers that we might finally be able to finish his Utility title after all.

He had his annual physical in March, including his first “senior panel” and our annual tick panel, and he was given a clean bill of health. He was in great shape for a 12 year old with a slightly bent wing! The vet agreed that with the modification of the jump heights we had planned for him, our competition goals were well within his abilities. She trains in our same training center, and had seen him in action, so knew what he looked like working, so had good reason for saying this. 

Then he started having problems again. He seemed to be sore in his shoulder again, and we weren’t sure why. The vet treated his shoulder again, and we put him back on Metacam for a week. He seemed to get a bit better, but then he got sore his back and hind end. the vet felt that this was from favoring the shoulder for so long, that he was now putting more stress on his hind end. She treated his back with low level laser, we put him on Gabapentin for a while and I was massaging his lumbar area, and putting warm compresses on it. He would get better for a while, then then worse again. I’d think he was OK, then he’d get bad again.

Two weekends ago was the worst. He was was literally dragging himself around the house with his tail on the ground. He looked ancient. I already had his regular appointment for chiro and underwater treadmill on Monday, or I would have made an emergency vet appointment for him. I gave him Metacam AND Gabapentin just to get him through the weekend. He still looked not only painful, but neurologic. He was actually wobbly behind, and when he got excited about a piece of banana Dave gave him, and popped up and down a bit, landing wrong on his front leg with the bad shoulder, he screamed. We were carrying him up and down all stairs. (Which we had been doing for the last couple of months) I was practically in tears. 

We got to the vet on Monday morning and she was in shock. She worked on him with chiro, but he was neurologic enough that she didn’t want to put him in the underwater treadmill. We started to discuss what could POSSIBLY be going on, and what could be done for him. I told her quite honestly that what I saw over the weekend was not an acceptable quality of life. That we had to get him more comfortable than that, or I would have to make a final decision for him, That is how bad he was over the weekend. She said told me that we could give him a MUCH higher dose of Gabapentin if needed for pain relief, and he could stay on that indefinitely. (I knew that was not the case with Metacam, because it causes stomach problems over time)

But then, as we talked, I asked, ”What about ticks? I know we just ran a tick panel in March and he was clear, but is it worth running one again? Could this be a tick born disease?“ She said she had been thinking the same thing, except that he had just been tested. But tick stuff can be tricky…

Since a tick panel is $140, and we would have to wait a week for it to come back, we decided to just go ahead and treat him with Doxycycline instead. (Which is what you would do for any TBD anyway) We went home, and I crossed my fingers.

FORTYEIGHT HOURS LATER, my boy was back!!! He was bright eyed, bouncing around, tail fountaining up over his back, offering me his stuffed bunny for a game of tug! (He hadn’t been steady enough on his feet to DO that in WEEKS!!!). The week before, I had taken him to my obedience lesson with me because I didn’t have the heart to leave him behind when he asked to come along. But when he tried to heel with me, he couldn’t keep up. After 2 days on Doxy, he was still a bit stiff, but he was heeling with joy again!!! He is lifting his leg to pee in the garden! I didn’t even realize that he had stopped doing that until I saw him do it last night. I almost cried when I saw him do it.

So I guess my main message is, if something is wrong with your dog, don’t leave any stone un-turned. And if you live in an area where there are ticks, even if you never saw one on your dog, (I didn’t) and even if your dog doesn’t show up positive for a TBD, if nothing else works, ask your vet to give a trial of Doxy a try. Kodi‘s is not the only case like this that I know of. Tick borne diseases can be insidious and tricky. The good thing is that in dogs, they DO respond RAPIDLY to Doxycycline. So keep it always in the back of your mind.

The good news is that I have my wonderful sweet, pushy, annoying boy back, and hopefully will have him for many more years. The bittersweet part is that through this, I HAVE made the decision to retire him. Utility level obedience is really, REALLY hard. Not so much physically, but in terms of qualifying. There are SO many ways you can NQ in each exercise. It just takes lots and lots of really consistent training. The set backs of the shoulder injury, followed by Covid, and now this… To keep trying to put things back together, at his age is as just asking too much. He LOVES to work, and I’ll continue to give him opportunities to do that. But just for fun, not with a goal toward any further competition. He is STILL the highest ranking Havanese in World Cynosport Rally! The only Havanese with an ARCHMX title, an honor he has held for 6 years!  He doesn’t need toprove anything to anybody! (And Ducky thinks he‘s a pretty good Uncle Kodi too!) TheMOST important thing is that he is healthy, happy and my snuggly heart dog for as many more years as I can have with him!!!❤


----------



## Janet (Feb 19, 2007)

My heart was in my mouth when I read "quality of life" and then I read with joy that the Doxy helped Kodi immediately.
So so scary for you! Glad you have your happy annoying boy back!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow..thanks for the information on tick borne disease. Very scary. Glad Kodi is back in his regular happy self. He is an amazing boy with all those accomplishments.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Glad to see Kodi is feeling better and back to his "happy" self. It must be such a relief to see your sweet boy on the mend. When our pups are hurting we are hurting too, probably more!!
Good information about TBD. Phoenix is due for his annual and I will be sure to discuss TBD with his vet.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So glad this story had a happy ending!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

Janet said:


> My heart was in my mouth when I read "quality of life" and then I read with joy that the Doxy helped Kodi immediately.
> So so scary for you! Glad you have your happy annoying boy back!


Me too! Glad that he is feeling better. Uncle Duncan just had his vet appointment yesterday and is showing antibodies for one of the TBDs (in addition to having Lyme's) - and the description of that one sounded scary (he doesn't have symptoms though - and we haven't found a tick on him either). SO glad that the doxy helped Kodi!!


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

Thank goodness he is ok! Those tick borne diseases are so scary, and I’m so glad you and your vet trusted your gut that something else was going on! I’m so glad he’s back in action, and sounds like the decision to retire him from competition is the right one, even though I’m sure it was hard. He’s had an incredible competition career and sounds like such a special boy, so grateful he’s ok!


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

So glad it was a quick turnaround!!!


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

Oh Karen I had no idea these last few weeks have been so tough for Kodi, and heart-rending for you! Thank goodness the medication has perked him up back to his usual self🙂🙂. Thank you for sharing so we can add it as a possibility to be crossed off if our dogs are ever ill. I wonder if Kodi will “enjoy” having a duckling in the house now he is no longer under the weather🤔


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh wow what a horrendous and scary experience!!!! I am so happy that Kodi is doing better. You must be so relieved.

I suspect many dogs do get tick bites and we are unaware. We have a terrible tick problem here and even though I check my dogs diligently some ticks have escaped my detection. It is good to check for the tick borne diseases. I know the testing is a bit confusing though because just because they have the antibodies it does not necessarily mean they have the disease. And for Ehrlichiosis they may not have the antibody but still have the disease. I guess this shows how important it is for us to keep an eye on symptoms and act quickly if something is out of whack.


----------



## NotAMuggle (Dec 4, 2020)

Incredibly relieved that there’s a happy ending and Kodi is doing well!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ditto's Mom said:


> Glad to see Kodi is feeling better and back to his "happy" self. It must be such a relief to see your sweet boy on the mend. When our pups are hurting we are hurting too, probably more!!
> Good information about TBD. Phoenix is due for his annual and I will be sure to discuss TBD with his vet.


And you should! But the problem is, in this case, Kodi WAS tested at his annual, (not long ago!) and he had no titer for anything new. So you need to have a low threshold for thinking "tick" even if you THINK you have evidence to the contrary. I was talking to another vet friend, and she also mentioned that it is possible that this was not a NEW tick infection, but a reactivation of his old Erlichia infection. I didn't even know that was possible, but I guess it's like Malaria, and once it is in the body, it can, under some circumstances, become active again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> Me too! Glad that he is feeling better. Uncle Duncan just had his vet appointment yesterday and is showing antibodies for one of the TBDs (in addition to having Lyme's) - and the description of that one sounded scary (he doesn't have symptoms though - and we haven't found a tick on him either). SO glad that the doxy helped Kodi!!


Three of my dogs show antibodies for TBD's. (not surprising, considering where I live) Only Pixel has had antibody levels high enough that she needed to be treated, and she had no symptoms at the time... it was caught on her regular screening. This is the first time I've had a dog SICK from a TBD, and it WASN'T caught on a screening!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lisa Walker said:


> Thank goodness he is ok! Those tick borne diseases are so scary, and I’m so glad you and your vet trusted your gut that something else was going on! I’m so glad he’s back in action, and sounds like the decision to retire him from competition is the right one, even though I’m sure it was hard. He’s had an incredible competition career and sounds like such a special boy, so grateful he’s ok!



He's DEFINITELY a special boy. I don't care about the competition so much with him... (although I would have LOVED to finish a UD title on my Novice A dog!!!) The thing that makes the decision hard is that he LOVES working so much!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tom King said:


> So glad it was a quick turnaround!!!


Me too! 💗


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> Oh Karen I had no idea these last few weeks have been so tough for Kodi, and heart-rending for you! Thank goodness the medication has perked him up back to his usual self🙂🙂. Thank you for sharing so we can add it as a possibility to be crossed off if our dogs are ever ill. I wonder if Kodi will “enjoy” having a duckling in the house now he is no longer under the weather🤔


LOL! He is pretty easy going about the younger dogs as long as they don't bother him and as long as he knows he's always "my main man"!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Oh wow what a horrendous and scary experience!!!! I am so happy that Kodi is doing better. You must be so relieved.
> 
> I suspect many dogs do get tick bites and we are unaware. We have a terrible tick problem here and even though I check my dogs diligently some ticks have escaped my detection. It is good to check for the tick borne diseases. I know the testing is a bit confusing though because just because they have the antibodies it does not necessarily mean they have the disease. And for Ehrlichiosis they may not have the antibody but still have the disease. I guess this shows how important it is for us to keep an eye on symptoms and act quickly if something is out of whack.


The reason I brought it up to the vet was remembering an old pony we had, in the EARLY days of Lyme getting bad. WE just thought he was "getting old". He was retired anyway, and he would be sore in one leg one week then another leg another week. It wasn't until he was running a low grade fever, (and I think the vets were JUST starting to be a bit more aware of Lyme) that the vet suggested testing him for Lyme. We started him on Doxy, (which for a horse is DOZENS of pills a day, crushed up in their food!!!) and within DAYS, the "poor old pony was galloping around the pasture with the rest of the horses, completely sound again! We all felt bad that we had let him feel BAD for so LONG, just thinking it was "old age". What was going on with Kodi, especially with the quick onset, reminded me of that.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh Karen - that is so scary. And to think you might have made the ultimate decision for Kodi but thank Dog you knew enough about ticks to consider this could be the problem. Will the tick panel that was taken show any TBD even if it was a flare up of an old infection? Willow has had only 2 ticks that I'm aware of but she has never seemed to have a reaction to them. My BP went up just reading your post!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

My dogs both have the Ehrlichia antibody but have never shown signs of disease. However, if they ever act “off“, Ehrlichiosis or another TBD is something to consider as a possible root cause. We do have many other tick diseases here that I don’t believe they test for. They focus on the main ones per my understanding. I just read an article where they are doing some research in Missouri to determine what tick borne diseases are most prevalent at the county level.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Oh Karen - that is so scary. And to think you might have made the ultimate decision for Kodi but thank Dog you knew enough about ticks to consider this could be the problem. Will the tick panel that was taken show any TBD even if it was a flare up of an old infection? Willow has had only 2 ticks that I'm aware of but she has never seemed to have a reaction to them. My BP went up just reading your post!



We didn't even do the tick pane. He is responding to the Doxy, so there is really no need. We will find out on his next regular panel whether it was s different infection or "just" a recurrence of the of the Erlichia.

...And don't worry! I would NOT have put him down without exhausting all options, but I also just did NOT want to see him suffering like that!!! He has a dental coming up on Friday, and we were also talking about possibly doing whole body x-rays while he was under for the dental... just looking for... ANYTHING. Now he doesn't need them! (dental is still on, however! He doesn't get out of that! LOL! The first he has needed!)


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> My dogs both have the Ehrlichia antibody but have never shown signs of disease. However, if they ever act “off“, Ehrlichiosis or another TBD is something to consider as a possible root cause. We do have many other tick diseases here that I don’t believe they test for. They focus on the main ones per my understanding. I just read an article where they are doing some research in Missouri to determine what tick borne diseases are most prevalent at the county level.


 If you find a tick around here you can bag it up and send it to East Stroudsburg University ( Tick Diagnostic Testing | Dr. Jane Huffman Wildlife Genetics Institute | ESU ) in the mail and they will let you know if it was carrying Lyme's (or maybe the others, not sure) - I think they're doing research and will share info with you for sending it to them.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> If you find a tick around here you can bag it up and send it to East Stroudsburg University ( Tick Diagnostic Testing | Dr. Jane Huffman Wildlife Genetics Institute | ESU ) in the mail and they will let you know if it was carrying Lyme's (or maybe the others, not sure) - I think they're doing research and will share info with you for sending it to them.


I got an average of two ticks per day off each dog during April and May…that is approximately 240 ticks! When I pull them off I put them on duct tape so they do not “escape”. I once thought about posting a picture of the duct tape with the tick corpses but did not want to gross everyone out!!! I would be sending ticks daily, or maybe I should send them my weekly duct tape?


----------



## LWalks (Feb 7, 2021)

mudpuppymama said:


> I got an average of two ticks per day off each dog during April and May…that is approximately 240 ticks! When I pull them off I put them on duct tape so they do not “escape”. I once thought about posting a picture of the duct tape with the tick corpses but did not want to gross everyone out!!! I would be sending ticks daily, or maybe I should send them my weekly duct tape?


That is a LOT of ticks. I’m grateful we don’t have many in our area (though parts of the Bay Area certainly do!) but growing up in Rhode Island they were always an issue with our dogs and cats. We had an equally gross “tick jar” filled with rubbing alcohol near the back door, and whatever we pulled off the animals would go in there… such disgusting little creatures and scary since they carry so much!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Lisa Walker said:


> That is a LOT of ticks. I’m grateful we don’t have many in our area (though parts of the Bay Area certainly do!) but growing up in Rhode Island they were always an issue with our dogs and cats. We had an equally gross “tick jar” filled with rubbing alcohol near the back door, and whatever we pulled off the animals would go in there… such disgusting little creatures and scary since they carry so much!


I used to put them in a jar of soapy water but sometimes they will crawl out! The little buggers are not escaping from my duct tape!!!! One time I watched to see how long it takes them to drown…it takes a long time! I know this is morbid but I hate them!!!! They are tough critters.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, Karen, I was tearing up to read about Kodi! I was so worried, and afraid to keep reading, yet needing to know!

I am SO very glad that the doxy worked magic for him and that he has recovered!! So very glad. (((hug)))


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> If you find a tick around here you can bag it up and send it to East Stroudsburg University ( Tick Diagnostic Testing | Dr. Jane Huffman Wildlife Genetics Institute | ESU ) in the mail and they will let you know if it was carrying Lyme's (or maybe the others, not sure) - I think they're doing research and will share info with you for sending it to them.


If you did that with every tick you found here at certain times of year, you would spend a fortune on postage and overload their system. We are SO close to ground zero. Our goal is to keep them out of the yard and find them before they become embedded on either the dogs or ourselves!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> Oh, Karen, I was tearing up to read about Kodi! I was so worried, and afraid to keep reading, yet needing to know!
> 
> I am SO very glad that the doxy worked magic for him and that he has recovered!! So very glad. (((hug)))


Thanks! It would have been MUCH shorter... And I would not have been posting along with sunny posts about Ducky if things had deteriorated further with Kodi! My world has been a bit puppy-centric lately, but NOT at the expense of my special boy!!! 💕 Even the day the vet was at the house for the well puppy exams, she worked on him too!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> If you did that with every tick you found here at certain times of year, you would spend a fortune on postage and overload their system. We are SO close to ground zero. Our goal is to keep them out of the yard and find them before they become embedded on either the dogs or ourselves!


I believe our new house will be much better (if we ever get there). We will have a huge break between the yard and woods. I have belonged to other groups where they went into panic mode if they saw one tick on their dog. These people would save the tick to be examined. There is no way to do that here with the volume we have.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I believe our new house will be much better (if we ever get there). We will have a huge break between the yard and woods. I have belonged to other groups where they went into panic mode if they saw one tick on their dog. These people would save the tick to be examined. There is no way to do that here with the volume we have.


Yep. Just not realistic. One day I pulled over 300 ticks off my horse’s lower legs after a trail ride. I had groomed him just before we went out… this was not like a build-up over time, it was ONE RIDE.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

phew! i was concerned at the start of the post. I am glad he responded so well and quickly.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Yep. Just not realistic. One day I pulled over 300 ticks off my horse’s lower legs after a trail ride. I had groomed him just before we went out… this was not like a build-up over time, it was ONE RIDE.


I occasionally have this problem with seed ticks. My yorkie has gotten into them a few times and his belly and ears were covered. So far this year, I have only seen bigger ticks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> phew! i was concerned at the start of the post. I am glad he responded so well and quickly.


The good thing is, if it IS a TBD, they do turn around really fast once they are on antibiotics. So that, in itself can almost be diagnostic, though of course it doesn’t tell you which one.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> I occasionally have this problem with seed ticks. My yorkie has gotten into them a few times and his belly and ears were covered. So far this year, I have only seen bigger ticks.


Yes, In that instance, I suspect we rode through a dispersing nest, shortly after hatching. We had THREE horses, all with similar numbers of ticks in them after that ride. It was a horror show! It took hours! The saving grace is that summer length horse hair is VERY short, so they are pretty easy to see, and they had not had time to climb up off their legs and the hair part of their tails. Very few had had time to embed.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

mudpuppymama said:


> I got an average of two ticks per day off each dog during April and May…that is approximately 240 ticks! When I pull them off I put them on duct tape so they do not “escape”. I once thought about posting a picture of the duct tape with the tick corpses but did not want to gross everyone out!!! I would be sending ticks daily, or maybe I should send them my weekly duct tape?


Check out the website, I think you can send multiple ticks at a time


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> Check out the website, I think you can send multiple ticks at a time


I don’t know if I have time for this…I am too busy pulling off ticks!!!! It would be interesting information, however I think TBD testing along with watching for symptoms is what I will do anyway. The dogs have lucked out so far but you never know.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Hmm. I almost don't want to jinx myself. Fezzik has only had one or two ticks this season. We get our yard sprayed with organic tick & mosquito spray. It really seems to help.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> Hmm. I almost don't want to jinx myself. Fezzik has only had one or two ticks this season. We get our yard sprayed with organic tick & mosquito spray. It really seems to help.


Our problem is that our yard and entire subdivision looks like this and there is a huge deer population. The major problem is the common areas when we walk along our street. We have narrow streets and no sidewalks. I cannot avoid pulling off onto the ticky common areas when a Fed Ex truck comes speeding by.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

yup, that is like us, too. the wildlife romps through our yard. For us is the mice! I have nine big bait stations around the house, parking and shed. Mice got into the car last month and ate wiring. 

Love your deck and railings!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

morriscsps said:


> yup, that is like us, too. the wildlife romps through our yard. For us is the mice! I have nine big bait stations around the house, parking and shed. Mice got into the car last month and ate wiring.
> 
> Love your deck and railings!


Glad you like the deck. We just replaced the whole thing because we had to in order to sell our house. I hope the new people like it…


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm a tick novice. We do have ticks but our area is not known to be heavily infested. We also have deer and all the other wildlife that live in a forested area. My question is, if a dog (or any animal) gets a tick and it's not discovered, will it eventually fall off on it's own of just live on the animal until it's live span comes to an end?


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I'm a tick novice. We do have ticks but our area is not known to be heavily infested. We also have deer and all the other wildlife that live in a forested area. My question is, if a dog (or any animal) gets a tick and it's not discovered, will it eventually fall off on it's own of just live on the animal until it's live span comes to an end?


Once the tick becomes completely engorged with the dog’s blood, it will fall off on its own. The amount of time it takes to become engorged varies. I would say this could take a couple days typically.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> Our problem is that our yard and entire subdivision looks like this and there is a huge deer population. The major problem is the common areas when we walk along our street. We have narrow streets and no sidewalks. I cannot avoid pulling off onto the ticky common areas when a Fed Ex truck comes speeding by.
> 
> View attachment 175172


Yeah, that would be tough. Our "yard" area, and where the dogs generally are is WAY away from the stone walls and wooded parts of our property, and we keep the grass between well mowed. We do have a lot of deer, but they do not come into the fenced dog yard. MOST, though not all, of our streets have sidewalks that allow us to stay out of the bushes. Of course, it does mean that we can't use the beautiful trails for much of the year if we want to avoid ticks.


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

Oh my good lord! I was JUST reading this now and my heart fell into my stomach half way through. I hadn’t visited the forum the past week and there are several new posts so I am just reading some now. Thank goodness you had thought of ticks and gave the treatment! I’m so relieved to hear he’s doing much better. He’s *such* a sweet little soul and as you said he is (and will always be) a champion! 🏆


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

I’m so glad that Kodi is on the mend! I’ve been away from the Forum for a bit and am slowly catching up on posts. I was almost afraid to finish reading your post partway through. I’m so relieved for you and Kodi! Sending your pack big hugs.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mando's Mommy said:


> I’m so glad that Kodi is on the mend! I’ve been away from the Forum for a bit and am slowly catching up on posts. I was almost afraid to finish reading your post partway through. I’m so relieved for you and Kodi! Sending your pack big hugs.


Thanks! He finished his antibiotics a couple of days ago, and is continuing to do great! ❤


----------



## LeleRF (Feb 18, 2021)

krandall said:


> Thanks! He finished his antibiotics a couple of days ago, and is continuing to do great! ❤


Hooray!! So very glad to have seen this wonderful bit of news!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> Thanks! He finished his antibiotics a couple of days ago, and is continuing to do great! ❤


It is reassuring to know that antibiotics are so effective against the tick diseases we dread so much.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

mudpuppymama said:


> It is reassuring to know that antibiotics are so effective against the tick diseases we dread so much.


That’s for sure!!!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

krandall said:


> That’s for sure!!!


I wish they could come up with something “easy” for heartworms.


----------

